# Few Pictures of two spring hunts.



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Some pictures from a couple different muddy hunts this spring. No slaughters, but still a good time.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice pics , thanks for shareing!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good pics fellas!


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like a fun time


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Pics


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

cool pics


----------

